
Friend Suggestor - getp
http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=18829762130
======
tom_rath
I find it amusing that these features almost always show a list of people I
dislike.

If I know a person and they're on Facebook, more often than not I've already
'friended' them. The friends-of-friends which are left tend to be those I'd
rather avoid.

------
petervidani
I think that if a friend really wanted to suggest a request to me, I'd rather
see it in a more personal medium. Otherwise, why haven't I already thought to
add them?

